# Autosmart Aberdeen



## Webster (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, anybody know who the autosmart guy is in the aberdeen area ?

Thanks
John


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

hi mate
the guy you are looking for is Frank Sutherland

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/NEWS BFA Franchisee Finalist 2008 0808.html
Oh bye the way top bloke couldn't be any more helpful


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Seconded, Frank's a top guy, really helpful.


----------



## Webster (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks guy. Might need to give him a shout soon


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

just got some stuff off him the day in pitlochry really good lad.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes as above top bloke and want's your business unlike some business's nowadays


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im sure used to post on here a while back.


----------



## stuartgbarrie (Apr 30, 2011)

how do we get a hold of him?
does he have a unit somewhere?


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Unit is out near kintore. Could meet him in the van as he's on move a lot, where you located


----------



## stuartgbarrie (Apr 30, 2011)

i'm just a kick in the **** from kintore so that sounds good, is it the same bit as polished bliss?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

stuartgbarrie said:


> i'm just a kick in the **** from kintore so that sounds good, is it the same bit as polished bliss?


No not the same bit up the slip road on dueler past Kintore and double right back easy to miss road beside bus and lorry yard.

Have you seen we are running NE Scotland meet guys in Scotland Section


----------



## stuartgbarrie (Apr 30, 2011)

not quite sure where your'e meaning derek, have you got an address?

i'll have a look just now


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

It's Willie Murrays Haulage yard...see if below takes you direct on sat nav

YARDHILL OF COTTOWN
KINTORE
INVERURIE
AB51 0YA


----------

